# Rubber seal perished and no replacement available - please help



## tomvamos (Feb 20, 2016)

Hello there,

I have a Russell Hobbs coffee maker (18263) and the seal has perished causing water to leak and pressure to drop. Please see the picture attached.








After lengthy conversations with Russell Hobbs the following facts have emerged:


there are no spares anywhere in the world

they cannot replace the machine as it is no longer made

they now only make filter machines which I don't really want


Having scoured the internet I can't find anything of use (broken machines etc) so my question is this:

Is there any way I can repair the seal myself with rubber glue or similar? I really don't want to buy a new machine due to a little bit of broken rubber?

Thanks in advance for any help.

Tom


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

That's terrible.

The seal looks exactly the same as my Sunbeam Em3800. Try looking for Graef/ Sunbeam options as there is a good chance one will fit. This listing has a nice picture for you to compare:

http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Sunbeam-coffee-machine-pressurized-one-cup-filter-basket-Head-Seal-/181275135834?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

have one 3d printed in rubber ?

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=3d+printing+rubber&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=PH7IVqHEN8aHU_HvnsAK


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Call these guys and see if they are able to custom make something for you.

https://www.polymax.co.uk

Worth a shot! Good luck.


----------



## tomvamos (Feb 20, 2016)

Thanks everyone, this is really helpful.

@timmyjj21, following your suggestion about the Sunbeam, I found the part number for the same thing made by/for Krups. I've order the part (£6) and hopefully it will fit. I'll keep you informed.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Sound good! I'm pretty sure it will fit, as they all seem to be exactly the same when I was purchasing a spare one a few years ago. Good luck!


----------



## tomvamos (Feb 20, 2016)

It worked. Hooray. Unfortunately it seems my regulator is cracked and leaking. Now trying to source the part.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Great news about the seal,, but feel for you regarding the regulator. Hope thats the end of your woes if you can get a replacement.

great advise there* timmyjj21*, I doff my hat to you


----------

